# Rubik's cube template



## Autumn Variation (Jun 30, 2020)

So idk where to put this so let's just see where it goes. 
this is a template for anyone who needs it for anything like video or examples. instead of having the regular choppy and sharp cubic template, i made one that actually looks like a cube. heres a cfop logo i guess:


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2020)

VisualCube.


----------

